# java dropdown menü frage



## Guest (20. Jul 2006)

Moin,
Ich brauche für meine Hompage ein Java dropdown Menü was ich mit Bilder machen möchte ich habe auch folgendes Script gefunden nur wenn ich auf einen Menü Punkt gehe werden die anderen verdeckt wie kann ich das machen das die nach unten mitwandern?Oder hat jemand ein besseres Script für mich?
ThX im vorraus!

```
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
<!--
/*
	Titel:	Drop-Down-Menüs
	Autor:	Christoph Bergmann
	WWW:	[url]http://acc.de[/url]
	EMail:	[email]cb@acc.de[/email]

	Copyright (c) 1998 Milch & Zucker - C.Bergmann und J.Gamperl.
	All rights reserved. Alle Rechte vorbehalten. URL: [url]http://dhtml.seite.net[/url]

	Dieser Code darf für nicht-kommerzielle, sowie kommerzielle Zwecke frei
	genutzt und angepaßt werden, solange dies unentgeltlich erfolgt und
	dieser Vermerk bestehen bleibt.
*/

function test(x) {
 if (navigator.appName == 'Microsoft Internet Explorer')
 x.blur();
}
function show_layer(x)
{
if(document.layers)
document.layers[x].visibility="show";
else
document.all[x].style.visibility="visible";
}
function hide_layer(x)
{
if(document.layers)
document.layers[x].visibility="hide";
else
document.all[x].style.visibility="hidden";
}
var old;
var memold;
var subold;

if(document.layers)
{
window.captureEvents(Event.MOUSEDOWN);
window.onmousedown=do_out;
}
else
{
document.onmouseup=do_out;
}
function do_menu(x)
{
if(!old)
old=memold;
if(old!=x)
{
show_layer(x);
old=x;
} else
old="";
}
function do_check(x)
{
if(old && old!=x)
{
hide_layer(old);
show_layer(x);
old=x;
}
do_submenu();
}
function do_out()
{
if(old)
hide_layer(old);
memold=old; old="";
do_submenu();
}
function do_submenu(x)
{
if(subold)
{
hide_layer(subold);
subold="";
}
if(x)
{
show_layer(x);
subold=x;
}
}
function lade(seite) {
parent.pageFrame.location.href = seite;
}
// -->
</script>
<style>

.menu		{position: absolute;top:0;z-index: 2;}
.submenu	{position: absolute;top: 22;z-index: 1;	visibility: hide;visibility: hidden;}

</style>



<div id="m1" class="menu" style="left:200;top:300;">
<table cellspacing=0 cellpadding=2 border=0 width=125>
<tr>
<font face=verdana,arial size=2>
[url="javascript:do_menu('m1x')"][b]1.Link[/b][/url]</font>
</tr>
</td>
</table>
</div>

<div id="m1x" class="submenu" style="left:200;top:320;">
<table cellspacing=0 cellpadding=2 border=0 width=125>
<tr>
<font face=verdana,arial size=2>
[url="#"]<font color="#FF0000">&&</font>[/url]

<font color="black"> [ </font>[url="ihre.htm"]A[/url]<font color="black"> ] </font>

<font color="black"> [ </font>[url="ihre.htm"]B[/url]<font color="black"> ] </font>

<font color="black"> [ </font>[url="ihre.htm"]C[/url]<font color="black"> ] </font>

</tr>
</td>
</table>
</div>
<table cellspacing=0 cellpadding=2 border=0 width=125>
<tr>
<div id="m11x" class="submenu" style="left:280;top:320;z-index: 1;visibility: hide;visibility: hidden;">
<font face=verdana,arial size=2>

<font color="black"> [ </font>[url="ihre.htm"] D[/url]<font color="black"> ] </font>
<font color="black"> [ </font>[url="ihre.htm"] E[/url]<font color="black"> ] </font>
<font color="black"> [ </font>[url="ihre.htm"] F[/url]<font color="black"> ] </font>
<font color="black"> [ </font>[url="ihre.htm"] G[/url]<font color="black"> ] </font>
</tr>
</td>
</table>
</div>


<div id="m2" class="menu" style="left: 340;top:300;">
<table cellspacing=0 cellpadding=2 border=0 width=125>
<tr>
<font face=verdana,arial size=2>
[url="javascript:do_menu('m2x')"][b]2.Link[/b][/url]</font>
</tr>
</td>
</table>
</div>

<div id="m2x" class="submenu" style="left:340;top:320;">
<table cellspacing=0 cellpadding=2 border=0 width=125>
<tr>
<font face=verdana,arial size=2>
[url="#"]<font color="#FF0000">&&</font>[/url]

<font color="black"> [ </font>[url="ihre.htm"] H [/url]<font color="black"> ] </font>

<font color="black"> [ </font>[url="ihre.htm"] I [/url]<font color="black"> ] </font>

<font color="black"> [ </font>[url="ihre.htm"] J [/url]<font color="black"> ] </font>
</tr>
</td>
</table>
</div>

<table cellspacing=0 cellpadding=2 border=0 width=125>
<tr>
<div id="m21x" class="submenu" style="left:420;top:320;z-index: 1;visibility: hide;visibility: hidden;">
<font face=verdana,arial size=2>

<font color="black"> [ </font>[url="ihre.htm"] K [/url]<font color="black"> ] </font>
<font color="black"> [ </font>[url="ihre.htm"] L [/url]<font color="black"> ] </font>
<font color="black"> [ </font>[url="ihre.htm"] M [/url]<font color="black"> ] </font>
<font color="black"> [ </font>[url="ihre.htm"] N [/url]<font color="black"> ] </font>
</tr>
</td>
</table>
</div>

<div id="m3" class="menu" style="left:480;top:300;">
<table cellspacing=0 cellpadding=2 border=0 width=125>
<tr>
<font face=verdana,arial size=2>
[url="javascript:do_menu('m3x')"][b]3.Link[/b][/url]</font>
</tr>
</td>
</table>
</div>

<div id="m3x" class="submenu" style="left:480;top:320;">
<table cellspacing=0 cellpadding=2 border=0 width=165>
<tr>
<font face=verdana,arial size=2>
<font color="black"> [ </font>[url="ihre.htm"]E[/url]<font color="black"> ] </font>

<font color="black"> [ </font>[url="ihre.htm"]F[/url]<font color="black"> ] </font>

<font color="black"> [ </font>[url="ihre.htm"]G[/url]<font color="black"> ] </font>

<font color="black"> [ </font>[url="ihre.htm"]H[/url]<font color="black"> ] </font>
</tr>
</td>
</table>
</div>
```


----------



## AlArenal (20. Jul 2006)

Schau mal hier

**verschoben**


----------

